# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Pse lind tradhëtia në çift?

## bebushja

Pse lind tradhtia ne cift

Tradhtia ne cift eshte nje dukuri, e cila lind kryesisht nen kornizen se nuk je duke perjetuar nje jete te lumtur ne cift. Sipas sondazheve me te fundit, 60 per qind e femrave e justifikojne tradhtine qe i bejne partnerit me pakenaqesine qe kane me te. Ne njefare menyre, tradhtia perkthehet keshtu si nje menyre per t'i rikthyer vetes te drejten per te qene i lumtur. Pasi, ne fund te fundit, ka kaluar tashme koha kur femrat duhet te duronin fatin e tyre deri ne fund te jetes dhe te sakrifikoheshin per burrin e vetem. Eshte edhe nje thenie e vjeter, qe pas disa vitesh qe rrine se bashku, femra arrin te kuptoje se nuk eshte me e lumtur dhe e kerkon qetesine e saj ne nje lidhje te re. Per kete arsye, ajo nuk e ndalon veten te hidhet ne krahet e dikujt tjeter. 

Por tradhtia mund te linde edhe si nje forme hakmarrjeje ndaj partnerit per te cilin merr vesh se te tradhton me dike tjeter dhe ne te tilla raste zgjedhin vellain, shefin apo mikun me te mire te partnerit apo partneres. Dhe sa me e perverse te jete kjo strategji hakmarrjeje, aq me shume vuajtje shkakton. Nderkaq, nje arsye tjeter e cila vlen me shume per tradhtine e femrave, eshte ajo qe keto te fundit kane gjithmone e me shume deshire te ndihen te deshiruara nga meshkujt. E nga ana tjeter, eshte nje nostalgji e brendshme per kohet e para te dashurise, atehere kur doje cdo gje prej tij apo prej saj, por qe tani nuk jane me. E ne te tilla kriza, kur ve re se nje koleg i zyres te sheh, atehere eshte momenti me i pershtatshem per te rene brenda ne kete katastrofe te re, e cila quhet "tradhti". 

Por ka edhe dashuri me shikim te pare. Ti ke vite qe jeton me nje partner dhe papritur sheh dike me te cilin dashurohesh me shikim te pare dhe kupton se ky i fundit paska qene burri i vertete i jetes tende. Ne kete rast e humbet teresisht kontrollin e situates dhe je gati ta ndjekesh edhe deri ne fund te botes ose deri ne hotelin, ku ai te le takimin. E nese nuk je dakord per kete ndjenje, qe sapo te ka lindur, ky zjarr ka per t'u shuar menjehere, te jeni te sigurt. Ama, nese vertet bindeni se eshte dashuria e jetes suaj, mos u ktheni me mbrapa, edhe pse jeni duke tradhtuar partnerin tuaj real, i cili nuk eshte ai i duhuri per ju. E ne fund, eshte nje arsye te cilen te gjithe e kane provuar dhe e kane pranuar. Pas vitesh te tera ne te njejtin shtrat, nisin te shfaqen shenjat e para te merzitjes. Dhe nis te kuptosh se ke gjithmone e me shume deshira seksuale, te cilat nuk arrin dot te t'i kenaqe partneri yt aktual. E ne kete rast, ti ke nevoje te gjesh nje partner te ri seksual, pa hequr dore ama asnjehere nga ai qe ke pasur ne fillim. 

Arsyet qe cojne drejt tradhtise

1. Nje jete e pakenaqshme ne cift mes dy paleve

2. Forme hakmarrjeje ndaj partnerit qe tradhton

3. Deshire per t'u ndjere i deshiruar seksualisht

4. Nostalgjia per kohet e para te dashurise

5. Ka edhe dashuri te forta me shikim te pare

6. Nevoja per pervoja te reja pas merzise ne shtrat

----------


## Artson

*Ke harruar nje prej arsyet me themelore : qe t'ia kuptojme vleren asaj qe kemi.*

----------


## Endless

> * : qe t'ia kuptojme vleren asaj qe kemi.*



*Dhe ate(vleren) e kuptojme vetem kur e humbasim ate qe kemi*

----------


## * Denisa *

Interesante tema:

Mendimi im :

Arsyeja nr 1. Nqs arrihet deri aty qe te dy te jene te pakenaqur me jeten ne cift atehere me mire te dy te marrin drejtime te ndryshme!

Arsyeja nr 2. Ky eshte nje budallek sepse asnjeri nuk do ta gjej ate qe kerkon nqs bie ne kompromis me hakmarrjen!

Arsyeja nr 3. Mese e vertete,nganjehere duhet te sjellesh  viktima te vogla per te ruajtur dicka me te madhe apo te rendesishme!

Arsyeja nr 4. Gjithashtu e vertete, tek ne femrat pak me teper se tek meshkujt!

Arsyeja nr 5. Ketu jam ne Dileme. Ne fillim ne cdo lidhje ndjenjat jane shume te forta,me kalimin e kohes , ose veniten ose kthehen ne routine.Keshtu qe e njejta gje mund te ndodhi me nje person te dyte qe nuk eshte partneri im.

Arsyeja nr 6. Kjo eshte e perngjashme me nr 2.

Respekte

----------


## jesu

> Interesante tema:
> 
> Arsyeja nr 5. Ketu jam ne Dileme. Ne fillim ne cdo lidhje ndjenjat jane shume te forta,me kalimin e kohes , ose veniten ose kthehen ne routine.Keshtu qe e njejta gje mund te ndodhi me nje person te dyte qe nuk eshte partneri im.
> 
> 
> Respekte



Shume cifte mendojne ne fillime se jane te dashuruar me njeri tjetrin.
Ajo qe ndodh ne arsyejen e 5te eshte entuziasmi i fillimit te nje relacioni dhe i cili nuk mban shume, dhe pastaj ciftet thone: me zhgenjeve, s'ishe ai qe doja e mendoja ose te ashtu quajtur mu shuajten ndjenjat per ty. Seshte e vertete, nese dashurohesh vertete dhe per ate cka tjetri eshte jo per ate cka duam ne te jete, ndjenat nuk shuhen kure, ushqehen e cdo dite behen me te medhaja.
Ne fillim partnerin time mendoja se e doja marrezisht dhe se ishte dashuria me e forte qe ekzistonte, por jo ishte vetem cmenduria dhe entuzismi i fillimit. po te me pyesesh sote qe kan kaluar shum vite te vertetoj qe ato ndjenjat e fillimit me te socmet une i barazoj me *zero*. 
Mjafton te duam te tjeret per ate cka jane, jo per ate qe ne duam ti bejme te jen. Dhe kur sarrijme dot t andryshojme tjetrin ta sjellim ne metrat te silat ne duam shprehum zhgenjim dhe se dashuria jon u shuajt ndaj partnerit, kur ajo dashuri nuk ekzistonte kurre.

----------


## J@mes

Femra tradhton kur: s'ka zgjedhur me deshiren e saj mashkullin.
                                 nuk ndjen me per mashkullin.
                                 nuk ka qene ndonjehere dashuri ajo midis tyre.

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> Ne njefare menyre, tradhtia perkthehet keshtu si nje menyre per t'i rikthyer vetes te drejten per te qene i lumtur. Pasi, ne fund te fundit, ka kaluar tashme koha kur femrat duhet te duronin fatin e tyre deri ne fund te jetes dhe te sakrifikoheshin per burrin e vetem.


Asgje nuk e justifikon tradhetine e as kjo qe ke shkruar ti.
Nese dikush eshte i palumtur ateher le te ndahet, mos te tradhtoj.

Askush nuk kerkon qe dikush te jetoj i palumtur, por mos pritni qe dikush te lejoj tadhetine ne kembim te lumturise.

----------


## DI_ANA

Teme teper interesante....

Per mua tradhetia lind nga pakenaqesia e njerit apo te dy partenereve dhe ushqehet me anen e genjeshtres dhe ofendimit.
Per kete arsye e urrej tradhetine dhe preferoj te verteten sado e hidhur te jete.


kiss bebushe

----------


## BaBa

linde , sepse gruja thot do iki dal i xhiro, kurse burri thot rri shpi mbaj femine, kshu plas sherri jo pse ta mbaj un fmin jo pse ta mbash ti, mora nje si shembull se ka dhe plot gafa te tjera qe plas garuzhdja kokes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## maratonomak

Tema e diskutuar eshte mjaft e rendesishme dhe po flas dhe une; 
une mendoj qe , tradhtia ne cift eshte nje problem i pashmanshem ne shoqerine ku jetojme sot.
si femra dhe mashkulli tundohen dite per dite nga faktore te brendshem dhe te jashtem , dhe te detyruar nga perpunimi i deshirave dhe fantazise e cila terheq dhe te kerkon plotesimin e kureshtjes dhe mendimeve seksuale , dhe se fundi shnderohen ne te tradhtuar dhe tradhtues.
une mendoj gjithashtu qe faktoret te cilat jane permendur ne postet e siperme nuk jane faktoret baze qe tradhtojne njerezit.
dua te them qe edhe atere kur gjithcka shkon mire ne jeten e perditshme bashkesortore , prape deshira per nje tjeter arome , per nje tjeter puthje , per nje tjeter emocion dhe ndjenje dhe nje ledhatim , nje shikim apo nje perqafim , nje butesi ne krahet e dikujt apo ne gushen e nje tjetre femer , nje tjeter deshire , te ben te tradhtosh , 
nuk ka dallim dhe nuk ka klasifikim midis femres dhe mashkullit , te dy sekset tradhtojne njelloj ;
sic thashe me pare , sot njerezit e kane djallin ne bark , por me pare ishte i fshehur ne perua e ne pyje djalli dhe nuk e shihte kush ,
dua te them qe sot te del femra me mini dhe me cicat jashte dhe tundimi eshte furioz , por edhe meshkujt nuk lene femer pa e vene ne shenjester dhe te perlajne .

----------


## YaSmiN

Tradhetia ne Cift eshte kur njerezit u mbaron ajo dashuria qe kane per partenerin dhe kane frike te ndahen.Ose me mire kur tradhetine e kane ne karakter.

----------


## Eda64

po pyetje me vend eshte kjo tem ,normal do ja tregoj nje rast qe eshte gjarje e vertet qe ka ndodhur ketu ne amerik,ishte nje cift i ri por sa ishin martuar  ,ishte shum i bukur dhe e kaloshin mir si cift i ri se e kishin marr njeri tjetrin me dashuri ,pas 2 vitesh linden nje qun ,kjo nusja iku ne shqiperi vetem te rrinte tek prinderit edhe burri ndejti ne amerik te punonte ,mirpo erdhi nusja nga shqiperia e kaluan disa koh ,cifti duke bere muhabet nder koh i thot burri gruas a me ke tradhetuar ndonje here qe jemi martuar ,i thot gruaja per koken e qunit jo as te kam tradhetuar as te tradhetoj ,mirpo i thot tani nusja po ti a me ke tradhetuar por ama te drejten sic te kam treguar une se muhabet po bejm je qun edhe  menofshta ,i thot burri po i thot kohen qe ishe ne shqiperi une e gjeta nje njeri dhe te tradhetova une ty se kisha nevoj u mesova keq me tani jo ,por ishte shum e mir ajo ,atehere cfar ben gruaja shkon edhe kjo e gjen nje dashnor edhe ja ben prej nadi ketij e ja bjen ne shpi ,edhe vjen burri ne shpi e gjen nusen me dashnorin e vet edhe i thot gruas po ky kush eshte ,ky eshte burri im i ardhshem se kur te iki prap ne shqiperi prap ti do me tradhetosh ma mir ik merre ate ti se une per ty nuk jam se une po ta tregoj ner sy kur se ti me hangre pas shpine mos ti shikoj syt e ballit sic ma bere ta bera ,atij i ik truri dhe u ndan pastaj vetem per kte rast me kuptuat ka raste te tilla ,ka edhe hakmarrje nepermjet burrit e gruas  ,se burri kur se do me zemer gruan keshtu veprojn flm

----------


## Eda64

me dasht me tradhetu burrin moj naq ka sa te duash por njeriu ruan rrespektin e njeri tjetrit se do te kalojn nje jet normale se kur ven kuror thua aty ,as burri as gruaja mos te tradhetoj bjeri tjetrin keshtu nuk eshte e cuditshme shpejt apo me vones ,flm naq shum se keshtu ndodhin.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Besoj tradhtia ne cift lind  e 1 shkaqet financiare , e 2 mos perputhjet mes tyre , po ti hym me thell mund te gjejm dhe shum e shum shkaqe qe cojn tradhti mes nje cifti .......

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

po po ndodh dhe jo pak here, te pakten ne shqipri, ne sweeden se di . aty e bojn per Hoby kam degju, per njohje te botes,etj etj.

shkurt,

tradhtia fillon kur fillon ndryshimi ne lidhje,

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> po po ndodh dhe jo pak here, te pakten ne shqipri, ne sweeden se di . aty e bojn per Hoby kam degju, per njohje te botes,etj etj.
> 
> shkurt,
> 
> *tradhtia fillon kur fillon ndryshimi ne lidhje*



Edhe una e kam degjuar qe ndodh , po sarrij te konceptoj qe e bejn tradhtin per nje cop buk huh , ne cdo vend te botes tradhtia bohet per hobby jo vetem ne sweden , 
aty se ke keq ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

copa e bukes s'eshte tradhti, eshte nevoje per te mbijetuar. thjesht perdor nje cilesi qe ke per t'u ushqyer.

problemi eshte kur s'rri dot pa provu noj gjo te re  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Per te mbijetuar ka shum menyra , vetem disa zgjedhin rrugen me te leht , kurs ajo qe thua ti koha deshira me provu gjona te reja   :ngerdheshje:  esht bishtdredhur ene se lun topi do edhe e ben e ka ne natyr ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ka si s'ka por ka dhe rrugezgjidhje, per t'ja hedh shefit  :shkelje syri: 

per te kap ndonje vend me te mire pune, ose edhe per t'u knaq dhe per te heq mendjen nga streset e mardhenies se ke.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Pse lind tradhtia ne cift
> 
> Tradhtia ne cift eshte nje dukuri, e cila lind kryesisht nen kornizen se nuk je duke perjetuar nje jete te lumtur ne cift. Sipas sondazheve me te fundit, 60 per qind e femrave e justifikojne tradhtine qe i bejne partnerit me pakenaqesine qe kane me te. Ne njefare menyre, tradhtia perkthehet keshtu si nje menyre per t'i rikthyer vetes te drejten per te qene i lumtur. Pasi, ne fund te fundit, ka kaluar tashme koha kur femrat duhet te duronin fatin e tyre deri ne fund te jetes dhe te sakrifikoheshin per burrin e vetem. Eshte edhe nje thenie e vjeter, qe pas disa vitesh qe rrine se bashku, femra arrin te kuptoje se nuk eshte me e lumtur dhe e kerkon qetesine e saj ne nje lidhje te re. Per kete arsye, ajo nuk e ndalon veten te hidhet ne krahet e dikujt tjeter. 
> 
> Por tradhtia mund te linde edhe si nje forme hakmarrjeje ndaj partnerit per te cilin merr vesh se te tradhton me dike tjeter dhe ne te tilla raste zgjedhin vellain, shefin apo mikun me te mire te partnerit apo partneres. Dhe sa me e perverse te jete kjo strategji hakmarrjeje, aq me shume vuajtje shkakton. Nderkaq, nje arsye tjeter e cila vlen me shume per tradhtine e femrave, eshte ajo qe keto te fundit kane gjithmone e me shume deshire te ndihen te deshiruara nga meshkujt. E nga ana tjeter, eshte nje nostalgji e brendshme per kohet e para te dashurise, atehere kur doje cdo gje prej tij apo prej saj, por qe tani nuk jane me. E ne te tilla kriza, kur ve re se nje koleg i zyres te sheh, atehere eshte momenti me i pershtatshem per te rene brenda ne kete katastrofe te re, e cila quhet "tradhti". 
> 
> Por ka edhe dashuri me shikim te pare. Ti ke vite qe jeton me nje partner dhe papritur sheh dike me te cilin dashurohesh me shikim te pare dhe kupton se ky i fundit paska qene burri i vertete i jetes tende. Ne kete rast e humbet teresisht kontrollin e situates dhe je gati ta ndjekesh edhe deri ne fund te botes ose deri ne hotelin, ku ai te le takimin. E nese nuk je dakord per kete ndjenje, qe sapo te ka lindur, ky zjarr ka per t'u shuar menjehere, te jeni te sigurt. Ama, nese vertet bindeni se eshte dashuria e jetes suaj, mos u ktheni me mbrapa, edhe pse jeni duke tradhtuar partnerin tuaj real, i cili nuk eshte ai i duhuri per ju. E ne fund, eshte nje arsye te cilen te gjithe e kane provuar dhe e kane pranuar. Pas vitesh te tera ne te njejtin shtrat, nisin te shfaqen shenjat e para te merzitjes. Dhe nis te kuptosh se ke gjithmone e me shume deshira seksuale, te cilat nuk arrin dot te t'i kenaqe partneri yt aktual. E ne kete rast, ti ke nevoje te gjesh nje partner te ri seksual, pa hequr dore ama asnjehere nga ai qe ke pasur ne fillim. 
> 
> Arsyet qe cojne drejt tradhtise
> ...



Ose me shkurt , Tradhetia lind pasi egziston edhe serioziteti  :shkelje syri:

----------

